# Boost Gauge stuck on zero



## Fattz89 (May 31, 2010)

I have a 2000 Stage 3(untuned) Audi S4. I recently just changed my clutch on the car. While going though that my MAF decided to take a ****. I have the upgrade Hitachi MAF so I have to order one. As of now I'm running with no MAF and I'm aware of what or more or less how it will run without one. When I went to drive my car today I noticed my boost gauge stayed at zero. When I went to drive the turbos didnt spool like usual but I hear moy BOV when over 4500 rpm....Someone told me it was my N75 stuck open...but I just wanna hear some feedback before I randomly buy parts I dont need.


----------



## hypoxia1031 (Jun 12, 2010)

You need a new maf before anything, otherwise you cannot be tuned.

Also, you may want to do a compression check. You should be boosting at a good 5 psi with the maf un plugged. What codes do you have? Un plug your N75 from the electrical and see if you boost between 10-12 psi and report back.


----------

